# مشروعك الهندسي والبريميفيرا



## elmohndes_mohmed (27 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله سيدنا محمد وعلي اهله وصحبه وسلم 
تنتابني حاله من الشكر والعرفان لجميع المهندسين سواء كانوا اعضاء او مشرفين او اصحاب ه>ا المنتدي الي خلاني اصبحت فعلا مهندس مدني علي دراية بجميع فروع الهندسة المدنية والادارة الهندسية للمشاريع 
فاود ان ارد جزء يسير من جميل الاعضاء والمشرفين بموضوع منقول عن احد المواقع واتمني ان ينال 
اعجابكم
المشكلة اننا مش عارف ارفع الملفات وهما 8 دروس مفيدين جدا في بريميفيرا 6
فانا ممكن انزل رابط الموضوع


----------



## محمد مطر (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك أخير الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير...
ارفع باقي الملفات واتكل على الله....


----------



## elmohndes_mohmed (28 أبريل 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> شكرا لك أخير الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير...
> ارفع باقي الملفات واتكل على الله....


الواحد مستغرب علي عدم وجود اي تعليق علي موضوعي واتمني ان اي حد يوضح ان كان موضوع كويس ولا لاء
عشان ارفع باقي الملفات


----------



## Yaser.bustanji (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم

الموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (28 أبريل 2011)

رائع يا هندسة 
توكل على الله وارفع باقى الملفات وانتظر الاجر من الله عزوجل 
وجزاك الله عن اخوانك خيرا فيما تنفعهم به


----------



## جسر الأمل (28 أبريل 2011)

مجهود طيب أخي الكريم...نرجو رفع باقي الملفات

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (28 أبريل 2011)

أخي الكريم اعمل الخير ولا تنتظر الشكر من أحد
فالثواب محفوظ عند الله عز وجل إن شاء الله...


----------



## الصابونابي (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## elmohndes_mohmed (28 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا علي ردودكم الجميلة*

بعد الصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله سيدنا محمد وعلي اهله وصحبة وسلم
انا فعلا فرحان ان الي بيرد علي موضوعي المهندس هيثم والمهندس محمد مطر لاني فعلا استفدت من علمهم في المنتديات وان كنت اطمح ابقي في يوم من الايام زيهم
بس حبيت اوضح حاجة اننا مكنتش عاوز شكر من حد انا بس افتكرت ان الموضوع مش كويس ومحدش استفاد منه عشان كدة محبتش ارفع باقي الملفات
فانا النهاردة هرفع 3 ملفات وفي انتظار ردودكم عليها وياريت تدعو لصحاب الموضوع عشان هو الي تعب فيه


----------



## himaelnady (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك واستعملك فيما يرضيه


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (29 أبريل 2011)

*نفع الله بك*



elmohndes_mohmed قال:


> بعد الصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله سيدنا محمد وعلي اهله وصحبة وسلم
> انا فعلا فرحان ان الي بيرد علي موضوعي المهندس هيثم والمهندس محمد مطر لاني فعلا استفدت من علمهم في المنتديات وان كنت اطمح ابقي في يوم من الايام زيهم
> بس حبيت اوضح حاجة اننا مكنتش عاوز شكر من حد انا بس افتكرت ان الموضوع مش كويس ومحدش استفاد منه عشان كدة محبتش ارفع باقي الملفات
> فانا النهاردة هرفع 3 ملفات وفي انتظار ردودكم عليها وياريت تدعو لصحاب الموضوع عشان هو الي تعب فيه



نسال الله ان يرزقك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح 
وان تسعى فى حاجة اخوانك بما لديك من علم 
وواضح انك انسان طموح وربنا يوفقك لما تحلم به من علم ورفعة فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## elmohndes_mohmed (29 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا علي ردك الرقيق*

شكرا علي ردك الجميل يا م/ هيثم بس انا كان ليا سؤال هو حضرتك مش ناوي تكمل باقي محاضرات البريميفيرا 6.7 واتمني ليك دوام الحال والصحة


----------



## محمد مطر (30 أبريل 2011)

هل يمكن رفع الملفات المستخدمة في المشروع
وشكرا لك...


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (30 أبريل 2011)

*ان شاء الله*



elmohndes_mohmed قال:


> شكرا علي ردك الجميل يا م/ هيثم بس انا كان ليا سؤال هو حضرتك مش ناوي تكمل باقي محاضرات البريميفيرا 6.7 واتمني ليك دوام الحال والصحة



بأذن الله بس انا الايام دى مشغول شويه ... وأول ما الوقت يسمح هكمل الشرح ان شاء الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (1 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أشرف الراعي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يباركلك ويجعله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مليون شكر على الشرح الطيب


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فى مجهودكم جميعا


----------



## mh702 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا وجزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## نهر النيل (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*البرايمافيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً على الجهد الجميل
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد السواكنى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

زادك الله من علمه وبسطك فيه


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً لك و جزاك الله خيراً - هل ستكمل رفع الملفات - وشكراً


----------



## madny (15 سبتمبر 2011)

وفقك الله وجزاك كل خير وجعل كل عمل تقوم به علي منفعة الناس في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tarekms45 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله جهد ممتاز وفقك الله
و بارك فيكم


----------



## mohammedsharaby (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فى مجهودكم جميعا*​


----------



## EMAN SAAD (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس 
*​


----------



## hmt241 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا يا هندسه ....وبارك الله فيك​*


----------



## hany_kortoba (31 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اللهم اجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك 
مجهود رائع تشكر علية 
لى بعض الاستفسارات هل يمكننى التواصل مع سيادتك ​


----------



## TheExpert (1 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## استشاري وليد (8 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وارجو الا تبخل علينا بباقى الاجزاء


----------



## TheExpert (10 أغسطس 2014)

على الرغم من أن الموضوع قديم ولكن غير واضح فعلا اكتمال أجزاؤه وأرجو أن يسعدنا الحظ بإطلاع صاحب الموضوع للإفادة؟؟؟


----------



## imadali (15 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا يا باش مهندس جهد رائع بارك الله فيك ابن اصل


----------



## mabdallah8989 (16 أغسطس 2014)

جزالك الله خيرا وياريت باقى الاجزاء


----------



## CIVIL.LION (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزالك الله خيرا​


----------

